# Just started Newcastle Diet



## Lisa5466 (Nov 6, 2022)

Hi all, I was originally diagnosed type 2 in 2013. I did some research and found the newly published Newcastle Diet. I followed this and and successfully put my diabetes into remission. 
By 2019, I had gained a lot of weight and was back where I had been in 2013. 
I have struggled to manage bg levels and am now on metformin twice daily, and Alogliptin, but my HBA1C is still 68.
I'm here because I've started the ND again, and just completed week one. 
Morning fasting bg was 15.4, and in one week it has fallen to 11.1 
Weight was 171.5lb, and is now 167.7lb.
I'm inspired by stories on this forum, and hope to keep reading and posting as I go along.
I'm hoping that you guys can help me stay on track as I work through this.
Many thanks


----------



## travellor (Nov 6, 2022)

Stick at it.
Done it once, you can easily do it again


----------



## Midgie (Nov 6, 2022)

Well done before, and you can be just as successful again. Keep at it. X


----------



## Kreator (Nov 6, 2022)

Yep, you know you can do it...little steps...


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Nov 6, 2022)

Good luck @Lisa5466 

Welcome to the forum, and let us know how things go.

Sounds like you are off to a good start


----------



## Lisa5466 (Nov 13, 2022)

Thanks for the support. 
I'm at the end of week 2 and fasting blood glucose was 9 this morning. I'm really happy to be in single figures, and I must remember this to keep me on track.
My weight isn't shifting though, (just 1lb this week) which baffles me! I'm hitting 800-900 call a day, and I'm exercising too most days, so my calorie deficit is over 1000 cals per day.....surely I should be melting the fat off at that rate 
It's becoming harder, or maybe it's just because it's the weekend I'm struggling.
I've just had a snack of 8 slices of cucumber...yum! 
So I will battle on with the greatest admiration for those who have gone before.


----------



## Lisa5466 (Nov 13, 2022)

Just scrolled up and saw that I have lost 1.7lbs this week. That feels so much better than just 1lb....phew! 
I'm happy with the bg anyway, and that's what this is really about


----------



## Kreator (Nov 14, 2022)

Lisa5466 said:


> Just scrolled up and saw that I have lost 1.7lbs this week. That feels so much better than just 1lb....phew!
> I'm happy with the bg anyway, and that's what this is really about


Yep, little steps remember, take it day by day, week by week and you'll get there 

You're doing great, keep going!


----------



## Spathiphyllum (Nov 14, 2022)

Lisa5466 said:


> Just scrolled up and saw that I have lost 1.7lbs this week. That feels so much better than just 1lb....phew!
> I'm happy with the bg anyway, and that's what this is really about


Remember that the Newcastle Diet is all about losing excess visceral fat, which is the key to remission; going on a very low calorie diet seems to make people lose visceral fat much more quickly and surely than more gradual diets.

1.7 lbs may not seem like much-- but just visualise that as a lump of lard, part of what was clogging up your liver and pancreas and making you ill; you've made an excellent start!

Also, if you are exercising more than you were previously, your body composition will be changing-- more muscle, less fat; you will be losing fat more quickly than you lose weight.

So you're doing great; hats off to you!


----------



## travellor (Nov 14, 2022)

Spathiphyllum said:


> Remember that the Newcastle Diet is all about losing excess visceral fat, which is the key to remission; going on a very low calorie diet seems to make people lose visceral fat much more quickly and surely than more gradual diets.
> 
> 1.7 lbs may not seem like much-- but just visualise that as a lump of lard, part of what was clogging up your liver and pancreas and making you ill; you've made an excellent start!
> 
> ...



Very true.


----------

